# Did anybody else



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2014)

Catch that profanity filled response that the Seattle player put on National TV right after the game finished. If the NFL does not suspend him and fine him heavily I am done with them. Nuttin but a hoodlum far as I am concerned.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 19, 2014)

Didnt see it the NFL sucks! Just like Nascar!


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 19, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Catch that profanity filled response that the Seattle player put on National TV right after the game finished. If the NFL does not suspend him and fine him heavily I am done with them. Nuttin but a hoodlum far as I am concerned.



Yeah, cause they're gonna suspend the best db in the game after a little trash talking. 

Because I'm sure we're all a bunch of saints around here who speak like ministers.

It was the heat of the moment and happens.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 19, 2014)

sherman, i couldnt tell what he was saying, must have been some trash talking with crabtree


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 19, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Yeah, cause they're gonna suspend the best db in the game after a little trash talking.
> 
> Because I'm sure we're all a bunch of saints around here who speak like ministers.
> 
> It was the heat of the moment and happens.



He just another stupid thug that some little kid wants to be like.... Accepting trash makes you trash.... No pun intended.


----------



## weagle (Jan 19, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Catch that profanity filled response that the Seattle player put on National TV right after the game finished. If the NFL does not suspend him and fine him heavily I am done with them. Nuttin but a hoodlum far as I am concerned.




The same NFL that thought it was a good idea to push Ray Lewis as it's poster child?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Yeah, cause they're gonna suspend the best db in the game after a little trash talking.
> 
> Because I'm sure we're all a bunch of saints around here who speak like ministers.
> 
> It was the heat of the moment and happens.



tj that way beyond somebody trash talking. This guy was on national TV. Maybe that type langauge is acceptable around you. I dont claim to be a minister, but his behavior was way over the line.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2014)

ClemsonRangers said:


> sherman, i couldnt tell what he was saying, must have been some trash talking with crabtree



THis was after the game was over and the Reporter was interviewing him on the sidelines.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes and I hope the Broncos beat them like a drum.


----------



## riprap (Jan 19, 2014)

WWE? He also did the choke sign and got flagged for it. Where have we seen that before?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 19, 2014)

weagle said:


> The same NFL that thought it was a good idea to push Ray Lewis as it's poster child?



This!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2014)

Whatever happened to winning with class?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 19, 2014)

Class you be speak of is slowly going away. It's all about entitlement and respect with these clowns.


----------



## kevincox (Jan 20, 2014)

Happens in the NBA all the time. Now spilling over into the NFL


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 20, 2014)

Love the backwood home grown opinions around here when better than half of you are pots whining about a black kettle.

Hillarious


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 20, 2014)

He's always running his mouth about something.


----------



## cafish (Jan 20, 2014)

just shows you can give a fool millions of dollars-but in the end he's still a fool and by the time he's 40 he'll be dead and broke or living on the street selling the national drug of get high and die--but at the moment he's da king --just ask him


----------



## hold em hook (Jan 20, 2014)

What curse word did he use?  I watched it a couple of times and never heard one.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 20, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> tj that way beyond somebody trash talking. This guy was on national TV. Maybe that type langauge is acceptable around you. I dont claim to be a minister, but his behavior was way over the line.



Please consider that TJ is a Miami fan where they rose to national prominence by recruiting from the bloods and the crips.


----------



## GranCazador (Jan 20, 2014)

hold em hook said:


> What curse word did he use?  I watched it a couple of times and never heard one.


me neither. just a bunch of "thug smack talk". maybe the OP has lived a secluded life.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 20, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Love the backwood home grown opinions around here when better than half of you are pots whining about a black kettle.
> 
> Hillarious


  You should come hang out with us in the backwoods and we'll talk about home grown stuff.... Florida idiots as the folks in the mountains say..... Nothing mor than a yankee....


----------



## nickel back (Jan 20, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Yeah, cause they're gonna suspend the best db in the game after a little trash talking.
> 
> Because I'm sure we're all a bunch of saints around here who speak like ministers.
> 
> It was the heat of the moment and happens.



part of the issues of today's world, folks just accept it,...now if he was to say something from the Bible, he would be thrown under the bus.


----------



## tcward (Jan 20, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> You should come hang out with us in the backwoods and we'll talk about home grown stuff.... Florida idiots as the folks in the mountains say..... Nothing mor than a yankee....



 Yep.....Thug U trash talking Capitol of the world.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 20, 2014)

at rants end, i thought he said molon labe


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 20, 2014)

hold em hook said:


> What curse word did he use?  I watched it a couple of times and never heard one.



I didn't either. The interviewee missed a huge chance to advance her career.

I took more offense to Harbaugh at the end of the first half running up and down the sideline acting like an orangutan in heat, 
mouthing a pot full of words that cannot be said on network tv, and running out on the field. 
I could not figure why he was slapped with a t. It is great to see him, and his bunch of "look at me" players, lose.  
Crabtree is a thug and tries to hide it. Sherman is who he is. I like to watch Sherman play.

I hated to see Bowman hurt; he is one of the few good guys on that team.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 20, 2014)

First, I didn't hear any wordy dirds.

Second, you run up to a guy, still full of adrenaline and testosterone pumping, put a mic in his face, and act shocked that he says mean things about the guy who just shoved him in the face.

I hate the Seahawks, and Sherman in particular, but it is what it is.  I LIKE for rivals to hate each other the way the Niners and Seahawks hat eeach other.  People complain about the kinder, gentler NFL.  If you are one who says the NFL sucks now, you can't get your panties in a wad over this.

THIS is what the NFL has taken out of their game.  The lack of emotion from the players is why the game has become boring.  Niners/Seahawks is one of the last true rivalries left in the league.

Third, where is the outrage from these same people on here when Dale Jr drops a cuss word post race?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 20, 2014)

Jake Allen said:


> I didn't either. The interviewee missed a huge chance to advance her career.
> 
> I took more offense to Harbaugh at the end of the first half running up and down the sideline acting like an orangutan in heat,
> mouthing a pot full of words that cannot be said on network tv, and running out on the field.
> ...



  Calling Crabtree a thug and turning around saying that Sherman is who he is?    Sherman is a punk.  A good player, but a punk.  He blamed Harbaugh for being picked in the 5th round.


----------



## Horns (Jan 20, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Calling Crabtree a thug and turning around saying that Sherman is who he is?    Sherman is a punk.  A good player, but a punk.  He blamed Harbaugh for being picked in the 5th round.



Amen to that. Of course I do not like Kaepernick either.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 20, 2014)

Didn't hear any cursing. I'll keep watching.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 20, 2014)

Just watched it again. He said zero curse words. Nothing even remotely offensive. So someone please tell me what the fuss is about.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 20, 2014)

I thought it was awesome.  And no, he didn't cuss at all.  If he had done that, I wouldn't like it.  

But the NFL is so sterile these days.  Fines left and right for good tough play and hard hits, fines for people speaking out or talking a little trash... lame.

Plus, Richard Sherman is playing a character.  He's got a great future in pro wrestling  when football is over.

But the best question is:  what did the OP (and others) see that the rest of us didn't see to make him come here and start a thread about a profanity-filled interview?  Maybe you should stick to Go Dawgs threads.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 20, 2014)

I heard what I heard Doc, and so did some others. I dont tell you what threads to post in.


----------



## pnome (Jan 20, 2014)

I'll just leave this here....


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 20, 2014)

You guys that think he's a thug have no idea what your talking about. The kid was a straight A student in high school, and that's how he got into Stanford. He is incredibly well spoken and extremely intelligent.  He's very likable as well off the field.

But he does like to talk trash.  I think he uses it to get into guys heads.  So far, it's worked.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jan 20, 2014)

This thug had a degree from Stanford and returned in his last year to start his Masters Degree, again from Stanford.

I guess because of his skin color and long hair you guys like to throw out the gangsta stuff. Sad

I'd rather hear the emotion than Manning's well scripted, rehearsed so I can make another Papa Johns commercial answers. 

I like the man's confidence myself. But thug? Laughable 

Unless your last name is Crabtree, move along. Nothing to see here


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 20, 2014)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> This thug had a degree from Stanford and returned in his last year to start his Masters Degree, again from Stanford.
> 
> I guess because of his skin color and long hair you guys like to throw out the gangsta stuff. Sad
> 
> ...



 As a senior, X averaged 29 points, 9 assists and 7 rebounds, and led Southwest Atlanta to the GHSA class A state championship.[1] Following the season he was named a McDonald's All American. He was also named Mr. Georgia Basketball by The Atlanta Journal-Constitution.[1] X carried a 3.5 GPA in high school, and was a member of the Future Business Leaders of America and the Senior Beta Club

The fella above went to Georgia Tech, his name is Javaris Crittenton and he currently is out on bond for murder and was arrested just last week for cocaine (multiple kilos) and marijuana distribution (several hundred pounds worth).

Just because someone went to a solid university, it doesn't mean they still can't be a thug.

I don't know if Sherman is a thug or not, but he sounded like an idiot.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 20, 2014)

He hurt his brand, IF, he ever had one.

Can you imagine that face on a Wheaties box?


----------



## hold em hook (Jan 20, 2014)

"To those who would call me a thug or worse because I show passion on a football field -- don't judge a person's character by what they do between the lines," Sherman wrote in the column posted on mmqb.com. "Judge a man by what he does off the field, what he does for his community, what he does for his family."

I just saw this on ESPN.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## David C. (Jan 20, 2014)

Interesting related article here;

http://fansided.com/2014/01/20/deion-sanders-wants-richard-sherman-michael-crabtree-let-go/

Gotta respect Sanders, biggest bragger out there when he played, but extremely talented.


----------



## Benjie Boswell (Jan 20, 2014)

The interview with the cussing wasn't Sherman. It was one of the Seahawks wide receivers who said that Chris Carter and Keshon Johnson were talking trash about the Seahawk receivers all week and they just proved them wrong. I actually thought it was great and I wish more players would call out the talking heads.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jan 20, 2014)

Javaris left after one year. He was never there for the education. Apples to oranges. 

When one graduates and then returns for a masters, it speaks volumes. Especially at a school like Stanford.

FBLA huh?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 20, 2014)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Javaris left after one year. He was never there for the education. Apples to oranges.
> 
> When one graduates and then returns for a masters, it speaks volumes. Especially at a school like Stanford.
> 
> FBLA huh?



Was that voluntary, or is that how he was able to return for his final season of football?


----------



## GTHunter007 (Jan 20, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Catch that profanity filled response that the Seattle player put on National TV right after the game finished. If the NFL does not suspend him and fine him heavily I am done with them. Nuttin but a hoodlum far as I am concerned.



“I’m the best corner in the game. When you try me with a sorry receiver like Crabtree, that’s the result you gonna get. Don’t you ever talk about me. [...] Don’t you open your mouth about the best or I’m gonna shut it for you real quick.”  Richard Sherman post game interview with Erin Andrews.  

Not real sure where the profanity was.  But I don't see it.  

Now Doug Baldwin did have an interview where he called out those who said the receiving core was pedestrian and he and his pedestrian WR corp would be walking right to the Super Bowl.  In that clip with his home town news channel he did say he had not done ANYTHING  all night and the 3rd down play late was a chance for him.  Only profanity I saw all night.  Other than the lip reading you could do on Harbaugh's face every time he jumped around like a chimpanzee screaming at the officials for his player's screw ups.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 20, 2014)

So maybe the OP and myself were crossed up on who said what, but there was an interview with cussing.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 20, 2014)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> This thug had a degree from Stanford and returned in his last year to start his Masters Degree, again from Stanford.
> 
> I guess because of his skin color and long hair you guys like to throw out the gangsta stuff. Sad
> 
> ...



Cool


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 20, 2014)

GTHunter007 said:


> “I’m the best corner in the game. When you try me with a sorry receiver like Crabtree, that’s the result you gonna get. Don’t you ever talk about me. [...] Don’t you open your mouth about the best or I’m gonna shut it for you real quick.”  Richard Sherman post game interview with Erin Andrews.
> 
> Not real sure where the profanity was.  But I don't see it.
> 
> Now Doug Baldwin did have an interview where he called out those who said the receiving core was pedestrian and he and his pedestrian WR corp would be walking right to the Super Bowl.  In that clip with his home town news channel he did say he had not done (omit) all night and the 3rd down play late was a chance for him.  Only profanity I saw all night.  Other than the lip reading you could do on Harbaugh's face every time he jumped around like a chimpanzee screaming at the officials for his player's screw ups.





Pure class; Harbaugh can do no wrong in the NFL, (for now anyway).


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 20, 2014)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I thought it was awesome.  And no, he didn't cuss at all.  If he had done that, I wouldn't like it.
> 
> But the NFL is so sterile these days.  Fines left and right for good tough play and hard hits, fines for people speaking out or talking a little trash... lame.
> 
> ...



Dont mess with Charlie! Go Dawgs!No No:


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 20, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> You should come hang out with us in the backwoods and we'll talk about home grown stuff.... Florida idiots as the folks in the mountains say..... Nothing mor than a yankee....



Just because I wasn't raised and don't live in Jawja please don't think for a minute I'm any part of yankee. 

I live in and grew up in Central Florida. I would challenge that it is as redneck as anywhere, It's just a little flatter.

I'm just saying what a few on here have already said. They caught him in the heat of the moment after the biggest game of his career and he let'em have it...with no profanity.  
The kids has no record, graduated from Stanford and is the BEST of his profession.  The NFL is an offensive game and this guy just shut down a very high powered offense with no help from the zebras and I for one hope he does it one more time.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 20, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Just because I wasn't raised and don't live in Jawja please don't think for a minute I'm any part of yankee.
> 
> I live in and grew up in Central Florida. I would challenge that it is as redneck as anywhere, It's just a little flatter.
> 
> ...



For the record we'll just call you a flat lander then.... But, there is nothing I can do for you with mountain folks if you happen to visit the North Ga mountains. You go up there with a Fl tag there is nothing you can do to convince them your not a yankee.... Floridians are the enemy to mountain folks.....


----------



## tcward (Jan 20, 2014)

For all you guys that think this spewing he did is okay, would you want your kid doing this someday? I mean he is suppose to be professional and all......


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 20, 2014)

This may make some of you feel better.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 20, 2014)

The more you listen to him talk , learn his story, and watch him play, the more you will like him!

http://mmqb.si.com/2014/01/20/richard-sherman-interview-michael-crabtree/


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm sure Rick Flair is a great guy too.

I don't care for him either.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 20, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> The more you listen to him talk , learn his story, and watch him play, the more you will like him!
> 
> http://mmqb.si.com/2014/01/20/richard-sherman-interview-michael-crabtree/



The more I listen to him talk, the less I like him.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 20, 2014)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> This may make some of you feel better.



He asked him, he told him, he did it...


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 20, 2014)

"I didnt do nuttin"

he has a future on the Bait Car show


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 20, 2014)

I dont think I ever said which player it was.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jan 20, 2014)

I believe he smacked Crabtree on the bottom first and was smack talkin so Crabtree shoved him in the face. I hope manning burns him every pass in the sb.


----------



## tcward (Jan 20, 2014)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> This may make some of you feel better.



Yeah, all fuzzy inside....I hope Peyton eats his lunch!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 20, 2014)

What tu gon do boi? Im gon punt tu in yo face, well do it den, the rest is history.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 20, 2014)

Come c bout us


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 20, 2014)

It will be fun to watch Payton throw against Sherman.  If he will throw to him.  Manning isnt stupid.

Not sure how you any like an inner city kid who made a 4.0 through high school and got himself into Stanford of places.  A two sport athlete who started as a receiver, but moved to defense because that's where he wanted to play, and that's what Stanford needed.  Only to be taken in the third round behind 20 other backs.   Then he gets himself to the Pro bowl in his second year and by his third year is considered the best back in the NFL..


----------



## tcward (Jan 20, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> It will be fun to watch Payton throw against Sherman.  If he will throw to him.  Manning isnt stupid.
> 
> Not sure how you any like an inner city kid who made a 4.0 through high school and got himself into Stanford of places.  A two sport athlete who started as a receiver, but moved to defense because that's where he wanted to play, and that's what Stanford needed.  Only to be taken in the third round behind 20 other backs.   Then he gets himself to the Pro bowl in his second year and by his third year is considered the best back in the NFL..



Kudos to him for great accomplishments, but last night he looked like a total IDIOT!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 20, 2014)

tcward said:


> Kudos to him for great accomplishments, but last night he looked like a total IDIOT!



This


----------



## thc_clubPres (Jan 20, 2014)

*he man'd up*

http://espn.go.com/nfl/playoffs/201...d-sherman-apologizes-ripping-michael-crabtree


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 20, 2014)

"Man'd up"? 

He's playing the race card now.


----------



## tcward (Jan 20, 2014)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> "Man'd up"?
> 
> He's playing the race card now.



Imagine that.......


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm sure Jessie's proud.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 20, 2014)

thc_clubPres said:


> http://espn.go.com/nfl/playoffs/201...d-sherman-apologizes-ripping-michael-crabtree


No he didn't....


Mechanicaldawg said:


> "Man'd up"?
> 
> He's playing the race card now.


Seen it coming a mile away and so did #71...


tcward said:


> Imagine that.......


Sad but nothing new!


rex upshaw said:


> I'm sure Jessie's proud.


Without a doubt!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 20, 2014)

Like to see him choke on a knee cap. His mouth is large enough.


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 20, 2014)

There was some history between Sherman and Crabtree, turns out they almost got into a fight at a golf tournament not long ago, apparently started by Crabtree, His out burst kind of took me by surprise, first thing I thought was nfl done turned wwe.Remember this guy is from compton, no matter how hard he has worked at Stamford, or whatever, he's has shown his true roots. We gotta admit, he is an awesome player.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 21, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> tj that way beyond somebody trash talking. This guy was on national TV. Maybe that type langauge is acceptable around you. I dont claim to be a minister, but his behavior was way over the line.



I stop reading at this post............He did Not Curse, he went off yes, but didn't curse....................no doubt he was playing with and was over blown with some type of Vengeance, But he just made the play that saved the game so he was adrenalinally Maxxed Out.

I dont know the whole story, but he Was referring to someone elses Trash Talking in his Rant, and he Did Not Curse!No No:

 I dont think he did anything wrong, knowing and not knowing what I do and Dont at this point.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 21, 2014)

cklem said:


> There was some history between Sherman and Crabtree, turns out they almost got into a fight at a golf tournament not long ago, apparently started by Crabtree, His out burst kind of took me by surprise, first thing I thought was nfl done turned wwe.Remember this guy is from compton, no matter how hard he has worked at Stamford, or whatever, he's has shown his true roots. We gotta admit, he is an awesome player.



Something like this^^^^^^^^


----------



## huntfish (Jan 21, 2014)

Jake Allen said:


> I didn't either. The interviewee missed a huge chance to advance her career.



I don't think Erin Andrews needs Sherman to advance her career....


----------



## vowell462 (Jan 21, 2014)

The guy made himself look like an idiot. He used no profanity. ( not sure how that even got thrown into what he said) He just looked stupid. That's all. Nothing else there.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 21, 2014)

Apparently, there may have been another player interviewed who cursed.  I didn't see it, and still haven't seen it and can't even figure out which player it was, but I've seen it mentioned a couple of times elsewhere.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 21, 2014)

huntfish said:


> I don't think Erin Andrews needs Sherman to advance her career....



Maybe not; but the opportunity was there to ask a few questions.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 21, 2014)

Sherman is awesome.  Hilarious watching grown men get their panties in a bunch over a little trash talking.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 21, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Sherman is awesome.  Hilarious watching grown men get their panties in a bunch over a little trash talking.



I wish he was a Falcon.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 21, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Sherman is awesome.  Hilarious watching grown men get their panties in a bunch over a little trash talking.



What's funny is watching grown men get their panties in a bunch because of someone calling an athlete out for acting like a punk on national tv.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 21, 2014)

Dis....^^^^^


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 21, 2014)

Jake Allen said:


> I wish he was a Falcon.



Yep ! 
Whether you like his personality or not ,he is one of the best corners in the NFL. 
I bet you won't see Peyton throwing his way to many times in the Superbowl. Peyton will respect his ability.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 21, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> What's funny is watching grown men get their panties in a bunch because of someone calling an athlete out for acting like a punk on national tv.



This!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 22, 2014)

Now ain't this funny a 20 something yr old kid just makin a game winning play let his emotions get out of control  I mean come on just cause it's the second biggest game in your life...  oh come on have control and not let your emotions run wild  after all it's for the money..... Lucky for me no one was around when I got a nice whitetail with my smokepole and stuck a mike in my face when I found it   Some of ya need to look back and see some post about someones favorite college team and the "POTTY MOUTH" ( site clean up) some have responded with 

And it's to bad it might be know as " POT BOWL 14 " instead of SUPER BOWL 14 I'm sure the teams on both sides had a say in this 

Anyways


GO HAWKS


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 22, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Now ain't this funny a 20 something yr old kid just makin a game winning play let his emotions get out of control  I mean come on just cause it's the second biggest game in your life...  oh come on have control and not let your emotions run wild  after all it's for the money..... Lucky for me no one was around when I got a nice whitetail with my smokepole and stuck a mike in my face when I found it   Some of ya need to look back and see some post about someones favorite college team and the "POTTY MOUTH" ( site clean up) some have responded with
> 
> And it's to bad it might be know as " POT BOWL 14 " instead of SUPER BOWL 14 I'm sure the teams on both sides had a say in this
> 
> ...


 Thanks for stoping by.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 22, 2014)

Dude acted like an idiot.  Case closed.


----------



## riprap (Jan 22, 2014)

Erin Andrews could never pull off Tony Schiavone. I was expecting Arn, Ole and Tully to step in any minute.


----------



## tcward (Jan 22, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Now ain't this funny a 20 something yr old kid just makin a game winning play let his emotions get out of control  I mean come on just cause it's the second biggest game in your life...  oh come on have control and not let your emotions run wild  after all it's for the money..... Lucky for me no one was around when I got a nice whitetail with my smokepole and stuck a mike in my face when I found it   Some of ya need to look back and see some post about someones favorite college team and the "POTTY MOUTH" ( site clean up) some have responded with
> Oh, okay....
> 
> And it's to bad it might be know as " POT BOWL 14 " instead of SUPER BOWL 14 I'm sure the teams on both sides had a say in this
> ...



Oh, okay...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 22, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Dude acted like an idiot.  Case closed.



post #87 for da win.


----------



## WickedTider (Jan 22, 2014)

A highly intellectually gifted black afflete has a moment, and ya'll want to get upset?


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 22, 2014)

Turns out.....   They were mic'd.  "Good game, heck of a game"!  Looks like Crabtrees the thug and sore loser!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 23, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Turns out.....   They were mic'd.  "Good game, heck of a game"!  Looks like Crabtrees the thug and sore loser!!



Typical 49er, kind of like his coach.


----------



## bigfeet (Jan 23, 2014)

He looked like a rapper wearing a football uniform


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah, now we see that Sherman, immediately after the end of the game, ran over to Crabtree, slapped him on the butt, said "'heck' of a game, 'heck' of a game" and extended his hand to shake.  Crabtree shoved him in the facemask.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 23, 2014)

If any of you clowns believe that Sherman was being sincere and not being a total jack leg, then you're nuts.  Who congratulates someone, then turns around and calls the player out (by calling him a sorry receiver) when a microphone is shoved in their face.  

Look at all the talk after the incident.  It all goes back to a ongoing feud the 2 have had.


----------



## riprap (Jan 23, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> If any of you clowns believe that Sherman was being sincere and not being a total jack leg, then you're nuts.  Who congratulates someone, then turns around and calls the player out (by calling him a sorry receiver) when a microphone is shoved in their face.
> 
> Look at all the talk after the incident.  It all goes back to a ongoing feud the 2 have had.



Fox got what they wanted. What if they shoved a mic in a head coaches face right after a brutal defeat? How about a mic in Grantham's face just after that Vandy incident?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 23, 2014)

riprap said:


> Fox got what they wanted. What if they shoved a mic in a head coaches face right after a brutal defeat? How about a mic in Grantham's face just after that Vandy incident?



How is that relevant to what you quoted me on?


----------



## riprap (Jan 23, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> How is that relevant to what you quoted me on?



You mentioned a mic shoved in his face. I do agree that he was not sincere in his handshake, but there is no telling what kind of response your going to get in that type of situation, from anybody.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 23, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> If any of you clowns believe that Sherman was being sincere and not being a total jack leg, then you're nuts.  Who congratulates someone, then turns around and calls the player out (by calling him a sorry receiver) when a microphone is shoved in their face.



The kind guy who, after the game, congratulated his oponent on a heck of a game (which it was), only to have the guy shove him in his face!  

Crabtree was a sore loser, and Sherman called him out on it.  You should see what he did to Skip Bales!! Now that was hilarious!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 23, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> The kind guy who, after the game, congratulated his oponent on a heck of a game (which it was), only to have the guy shove him in his face!
> 
> Crabtree was a sore loser, and Sherman called him out on it.  You should see what he did to Skip Bales!! Now that was hilarious!!



It doesn't surprise me to see that you thought Sherman was being genuine.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 23, 2014)

Looked to me that Sherman was trying to give crabtree props then got pushed in the face... That's when he decided to call him out. Anyway, joke's on y'all. You're still talking about it and he's getting publicity. Who is the idiot again???


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 23, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Looked to me that Sherman was trying to give crabtree props then got pushed in the face... That's when he decided to call him out. Anyway, joke's on y'all. You're still talking about it and he's getting publicity. Who is the idiot again???



Sherman.


----------



## tcward (Jan 23, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Looked to me that Sherman was trying to give crabtree props then got pushed in the face... That's when he decided to call him out. Anyway, joke's on y'all. You're still talking about it and he's getting publicity. Who is the idiot again???



Sherman


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 23, 2014)

Dawg fans like Todd Grantham trash-talking a college kicker and giving him the choke sign, but don't like a professional athlete trash-talking another professional athlete.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 23, 2014)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Dawg fans like Todd Grantham trash-talking a college kicker and giving him the choke sign, but don't like a professional athlete trash-talking another professional athlete.



I don't mind the trash talking going on by players on the field, but that doesn't discount the fact that Sherman looked like an idiot on national television.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 23, 2014)

Yup... Still and idiot.....


----------



## RutthenStrut (Jan 25, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Love the backwood home grown opinions around here when better than half of you are pots whining about a black kettle.
> 
> Hillarious



What do you mean by backwood home grown?

Are you trying to say the since the OP is a middle to upper age white man from Kentucky that he is some kind of racist redneck Because he dont happen to like the way Sherman acted during the interview?

I think the DB position is probably the hardest position to play in football and I too agree with you that Sherman is the best at that position in the game right now!  I like how he wears his hair and I love his Dr. Dre head phone commercial. I am so impressed that he made good grades in college and think that it is great he went back to get his masters!

But you or no one else can make me like how he acted during that interview!No No:

I wish Erin Andrews would have went eminem on Shermanop2:

Hiphooblybluh hiphooblybluh I did not understand a word you said BRUH!!



CollinsCraft77 said:


> This thug had a degree from Stanford and returned in his last year to start his Masters Degree, again from Stanford.
> 
> I guess because of his skin color and long hair you guys like to throw out the gangsta stuff. Sad
> 
> ...



If Sherman screamed omaha as much as Peyton did during a game his interviews would be boring to. 

Sherman broke up a pass against an ok reciever and aagainst an average throwing QB and acts a fool "Ya"ll gonna make me act a fool up in here up in here"  should be his theme song

Manning Throws for 55 TD's and is on his way to another superbowl and he does not look like he has broke a sweat after the game! Maybe he should be doing a "Never let them see you sweat commercial"

I admire Sherman for being so smart and going back for his masters........ Seems funny some one as smart as him can act so stupid during an interview. 

BTW I say that not caring what skin color he is or how many ribbons he wears in them pretty dreads.



tjl1388 said:


> Just because I wasn't raised and don't live in Jawja please don't think for a minute I'm any part of yankee.
> 
> I live in and grew up in Central Florida. I would challenge that it is as redneck as anywhere, It's just a little flatter.
> 
> ...




You just cant let that Ohio state vs Miami game a few years back go can you?


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 25, 2014)

I thought the Sherman interview was great.

I sick of listening to the same old clichés when a sports star gets interviewed.

I want to be entertained and trash talk is entertaining. 

I want trash talking, fighting, hard hitting and great plays in the football I watch.


----------



## RutthenStrut (Jan 25, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


> I thought the Sherman interview was great.
> 
> I sick of listening to the same old clichés when a sports star gets interviewed.
> 
> ...



Jim,
You certainly have the right to like and enjoy all of the above and More Power to ya!!

Who am I to tell you what you should or should not like?

At the same time if another member does not like the interview he should not be classified as Backwoods

You do realize though if Peyton Manning Screamed in the Microphone that every DB he threw a TD pass on was sorry and no good........There would be a heckuva lot of DB's being called out!!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 26, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Catch that profanity filled response that the Seattle player put on National TV right after the game finished. If the NFL does not suspend him and fine him heavily I am done with them. Nuttin but a hoodlum far as I am concerned.



I'm on the other hand, the guy is the best DB in the league and Crabtree had been trash talking him for the week leading up to the game and all game long. He just made the biggest play of his career, against someone trash talking him and 60 seconds after he  makes the play someone sticks a microphone in his face?????
The guy was fired up and emotional, as Sherman is  smart, and normally speaks very well, he went to Stanford    

I don't see any kinda issue, .......and oh yea no suspension or any kind of disciplinary action from the NFL so I guess you're not watching the Super Bowl ???


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 26, 2014)

Sherman was fined.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 26, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Sherman was fined.



Imagine that.


----------



## maker4life (Jan 26, 2014)

Not a fan of Sherman but how is it that folks get all huffy about his interview then two months from now will be saying NASCAR needs more of the same.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 26, 2014)

maker4life said:


> Not a fan of Sherman but how is it that folks get all huffy about his interview then two months from now will be saying NASCAR needs more of the same.



You're really gonna compare Sherman looking like an idiot on tv to a NASCAR driving being livid about being wrecked while going 180+ MPH?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 26, 2014)

I love the "disrespected" athlete mentality...what a joke.  Like when a  player takes offense to a qb throwing to their side of the field.


----------



## Boom (Jan 26, 2014)

I saw the interview but didn't hear any profanity or beeped out words. I did hear him say LOB which means Legion Of Boom, their name for the defense. Did I miss  something?

Boom


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 26, 2014)

Boom said:


> I saw the interview but didn't hear any profanity or beeped out words. I did hear him say LOB which means Legion Of Boom, their name for the defense. Did I miss  something?
> 
> Boom



Yes, you missed something.  Go back and read the entire thread.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 26, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Yes, you missed something.  Go back and read the entire thread.



 Oh, I mean


----------

